# I'm starting to get discourage



## tinman101 (21 Oct 2010)

I applied to the Canadian Forces in July of this year. Went through with all the proper procedures, scored almost perfect on the CFAT, then before my medical I was told that almost all the positions were full, to call back every month, and the soonest I would be able to reapply would be April of 2010 when the new numbers come in. This seems a really long time to wait without a promise that my trade will even be open and I'm starting to get discouraged. Any advice?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Oct 2010)

tinman101 said:
			
		

> Any advice?



Yes. 

Wait........


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2010)

2010?  Are you going back in time?   

I see you're new here.  There's several threads (hopefully all merged) into one called Trades Open/Closed.  I suggest a read.  If you think waiting until April is too long to wait, well, to me that indicates you are quite young.  Even if trades were open, you could still wait a long time.

As you have the time, my suggestion is to do everything you can to improve yourself (fitness, extra courses, etc) and make yourself more competitive for the trade you want when you do apply.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Oct 2010)

Don't loose faith.

There was a reason why your brain decided to call the recruiting center.  You're suposed to be a soldier, sometimes it's just a little tricky to join.

Consider it a test.

Start going to the gym and working out twice a day.
Cardio in the morning, weights or whatever at night.


----------



## readytogo (21 Oct 2010)

As most of us on this board will attest to.....patience is a virtue well used in the CF, use the time to make yourself an exceptional cantidate (as Moe eluded to) and try again in April.


Good Luck

RTG


----------



## tinman101 (21 Oct 2010)

Yeah, this is something I'm really dedicated to, 9 months just seems like a long time to wait, but i guess you guys are right, I should just work as hard as I can at being a super recruit.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2010)

tinman101 said:
			
		

> 9 months just seems like a long time to wait



I hope you never have to be pregnant*!  

*Not sure if the OP is male or female, and yes, I know it's been used before!


----------



## justintime519 (21 Oct 2010)

I can understand your frustration, I'm waiting for the trades to open too, it does seem like a long wait eh?  what are you applying for? I'm going for Combat Engineer, I'm currently trying to get all the extra certification I can to keep myself competitive, as well as exercising as much as I can, in fact I thought I was doing really good by running 3km every other day until I spoke to a Warrant Officer working as a combat Engineer himself, he laughed at me and said, "not good enough" that I needed to be running 5km when I run, ..(WHAT?!)  so here I am training to get to 5km, keep focused and it will all come to those who wait, don't worry, 

from the time of this message to April 1st you have  

... 161 days, 7 hours, 2 minutes


----------



## ironman2002 (21 Oct 2010)

yes I am in the same boat ,I have been waiting for a year and a half 
The old saying is HURRY UP AND WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## canada94 (21 Oct 2010)

9 months, get in the best shape of your life and prepare for everything you will face and never give up!.

Mike


----------



## untouchables (21 Oct 2010)

Another comrade in the waiting list :camo: perseverance  is key to anything especially the forces I've been at this since December 09'. Apparently the forces are quite full and from what I've learned the hiring quotas are like 5-10 in each reserve unit in my area. And i waited to the training year of 09'-10' no hope with that but  hopefully 10'-11' will be  better  

My advice is: WORK OUT, get in shape, prepare for BMQ and SQ. Better yet prepare for your PT test.
Its what I've done in this 10 month period: also reading forums for future outlooks and such.
Also reading some military guides and related books articles and what not would also help you build a better understanding of an organization such as the Canadian Forces and better prepare you for your training and future career both physically and mentally.

Don't lose hope, I've been through this stage too, and there are many like us in this forum too. 


Stay frosty.   :warstory:


----------



## Jaybar (22 Oct 2010)

Yea come on man it's only been 4 months for you so far so just hang in there!

I've been waiting since August 09' :crybaby:.

Some advice that I will give is don't put all your marbles in one basket, yes I'm waiting for a call to go to basic and hope that it happens but in the meantime I'm pursuing other career options to fall back on just in case it never happens.


----------



## TimBit (22 Oct 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I hope you never have to be pregnant*!
> 
> *Not sure if the OP is male or female, and yes, I know it's been used before!



It depends, for some guys, 9 months is wwwwaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy too short.


----------



## Bluebulldog (22 Oct 2010)

18 months from beginning to swearing in, for PRes. 

Don't lose faith, keep motivated, and keep up your PT.

It's amazing how many people I'm currently on BMQ with, did their Fit test, and then didn't do anything until BMQ.

You owe it to yourself, and your fellow troops to be in the best possible shape.


----------



## FDO (22 Oct 2010)

Took me a year from application to enrolment. I just retired after a very rewarding 32 year career. My last posting was the Recruiting Centre in Toronto. I've told applicants that it could take "UP TO" 6 or 9 months. Sometimes it takes less sometimes it takes more. You have been advised to use this time to get in shape or get in better shape. Good advice. My advice to you is if you think it's worth the wait then wait! Others who applied and processed before you may not want to wait and pull their application. That moves you closer to any opening that may come open in the mean time. 

Hang in there. The CF has been the best thing that ever happened to me. By the way Mrs. FDO (AKA the Commodore) and #1 FDO son (AKA Zoomie) are also in the CF.


----------



## gwones (22 Oct 2010)

tinman101 said:
			
		

> I applied to the Canadian Forces in July of this year. Went through with all the proper procedures, scored almost perfect on the CFAT, then before my medical I was told that almost all the positions were full, to call back every month, and the soonest I would be able to reapply would be April of 2010 when the new numbers come in. This seems a really long time to wait without a promise that my trade will even be open and I'm starting to get discouraged. Any advice?



For me, the swear-in is next month and by the time I leave for BMQ, it'll be the 23rd month of the long recruiting process. It's hard to motivate yourself everyday, especially when you were given the bad news but I'm sure new spots will open up in a couple of months.

Stay positive because time will fly! Good luck!


----------



## Vollstrecker (22 Oct 2010)

I'll second that emotion...

I'm getting sworn in next Tuesday at 735 Communication Regiment. That date will be 19 months from my initial application and I expect to be doing BMQ at the 22 month mark.

So stay positive. You may use your holding time to get into better shape and to do research on your trade.  :camo:


----------



## DeepThaut (27 Oct 2010)

Keep the faith bud, I've been waiting for the Infantry since July 2009. Like everybody else said, focus on making yourself the best possible candidate and that additional time could make your training even easier. Best of luck!


----------



## Mudshuvel (27 Oct 2010)

It may be a long process, but its the Canadian Forces ensuring that you and the rest of the Forces are serving with the best of the best. My wife is an American who is a former US Marine, and what she said from just watching 'Basic Up' is that our training and selection process is more difficult. She, from a perspective from our US allies, says that Canada proves *Quality over Quantity*. Once you get your call, think of how rewarding it will be.


----------



## mwc (27 Oct 2010)

I also applied in July (5th). Atleast your being processed and getting testing done. I haven't go any of that done yet. I know it will be a year wait at the least, but I'm hoping for not much longer. Luckily I'm in college so classes, working out every night and a solid social life keeps the time flying.


----------



## NazTheEternal (28 Oct 2010)

I am in almost an identical situation mate. I applied in April 2010 and got all my testing done in a months time.

All I've been doing is checking in with the recruitment center every other month, working out and just trying to keep myself busy.

I applied for Infantry/Artillery and was told that all combat trades were closed, and just as you said, I have to wait until April 2011.


----------



## Matteobro (1 Nov 2010)

tinman101 said:
			
		

> I applied to the Canadian Forces in July of this year. Went through with all the proper procedures, scored almost perfect on the CFAT, then before my medical I was told that almost all the positions were full, to call back every month, and the soonest I would be able to reapply would be April of 2010 when the new numbers come in. This seems a really long time to wait without a promise that my trade will even be open and I'm starting to get discouraged. Any advice?


  

Ive been waiting a while too i first applied in November of 2009 and was put on the merit list in April of 2010 so for me its been a while but I'm hanging in there and I'm pretty sure everyone else is too, they told me that everything was full i applied to be a Combat Engineer , they said that i would have to wait till next April of 2011 and i really hope that me and a lot of other people that have been waiting a long time ,that we get chosen , but for now i have a job a good one, but that's all it is , A JOB we are all  here for a career that has no limits, to help and protect those in need, and we can be proud to serve as a Canadian Forces Member.


----------



## Gravja (1 Nov 2010)

I am also one of those that have been waiting for some time.  Applied back in March 2010.  Placed on the merit list on June 2010.  

Not much else you can do but grit your teeth and wade through the months till April.

All the news about budget cuts and what not are starting to make me nervous.


----------

